# Dead Sea Jordan



## cathyv (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello,
My daughter is looking for a night or two in the Dead Sea area of Jordan.  this would be July 17, 2006.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Faith (Jul 1, 2006)

There is a nice hotel right there at the Dead Sea.  We had a great lunch there a few years ago on our way from Petra back to Amman.  I believe it was the Moevenpick Resort Spa Dead Sea.  The Moevenpick in Petra was quite nice.  I'm sure this one would be too.

Hopefully she will make her way to Petra also.  We spent two full days plus a night tour there.  It's incredible.  Part of what made our trip was our guide.  We went through Petra Moon(?) tourisim company there in Petra.  They did not disappoint!

I'm so jealous.  Our trip to Jordan is one of my favorite vacations ever.

Faith


----------



## cathyv (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info.  They are going to Petra and Amman.  I think they are staying at a hostel in Amman and not sure about Petra.  I will suggest the Movenpick to her.  She will have been digging in Syria for 7 weeks and I figured a bit of luxury will go far.  Thanks again!


----------

